# Does anyone keep there tegu outside during the day?



## fisheric (Jul 9, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone puts their tegu outside during the daytime.

An outdoor pen would be easy to build. I live in Sacramento, CA so it is usually 90-105 during the summer.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in reno and I've thought of it the only issue I see is humidity, here its around 30% and where you live it rarely hits 50%


----------



## fisheric (Jul 9, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> I live in reno and I've thought of it the only issue I see is humidity, here its around 30% and where you live it rarely hits 50%



I had to work in Reno for a couple weeks and you arent kidding. After one week my hands and elbows were cracking.

It would be easy to build a pen. I could put him there while I am at work. Even if the humidity isnt ideal the natural sunlight should be benificial. I would put a pool out there.

I really just want what would be best for him.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 9, 2011)

if its temporary he might be fine if his indoor is humid and his hide I honestly wouldn't know though you should give it a shot and let me know how it works out  cause the natural sunlight would be awesome to offer, or maybe when he starts shedding just leave him/her inside til its over


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess it would depend if they can get cool in the shade. Natural sunlight is great for them. They can also bury down in the substrate for humidity I am not an expert.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 9, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I guess it would depend if they can get cool in the shade. Natural sunlight is great for them. They can also bury down in the substrate for humidity I am not an expert.



You are right. I would put in a hide and a water dish. I also have some grasses that I can hardly dig out with a shovel so they should be tegu proof.

I might just build it during the winter when I build an adult enlosure.


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 9, 2011)

I take Beauregard outside several times a week this time of year. For those of you who haven't just be aware that at some point your otherwise tame tegu, once it feels it is "free" can get a little wild, perhaps even want to run from you. Sometimes they will even raise a fit when its time to go inside, so just be aware of this.

For little ones they should only be placed inside of some type of enclosure that is tegu proof.

Larger ones need to be supervised or placed on a harness.

Their number one urge is to find a place to bury and hide, so be careful out there!

Other thing worth noting is the possibility of parasites if it will be housed outside. Bobby Hill feeds his southern toads which he believes keeps the parasites at bay due to their mild toxic secretions (that most frogs/toads have, btw). So definitely something to consider is the potential for gus to get parasites.

Another thing, just as you need to monitor them roaming indoors, outdoors as well as they will consume rocks, bits of wood, dog crap, etc...

Take proper precautions and have fun!


...Jefroka


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 9, 2011)

Yikes I didn't think of all that, and I have heard about the sensory overload they get when being introduced outdoors I heard it can get kinda wild lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very true if tonka so much as sees a rock pencil sponge you name it he tries to eat it. I have taken him outside sometimes but he hates a harness I have a fenced in yard I sit right by hin but I get really nervous. I had never even thought about parasites. I saw my neighbor spraying weeds with his toxic chemicals too so that makes me nervous.


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Jul 9, 2011)

I have had only one experience taking a big lizard outside and because of it... I am very wary to do it again. I had a huge Blackthroat monitor, 5.5 foot and more than 25 lbs. He was just a log of a lizard in his cage. I figured it would be cool to take him out and let him walk around. I figured he would be his regular cool self and meander around. Uh uh. This monster took off on a sprint as soon as his feet touched the grass. It was amazing how quickly this thing moved. I paniced. I ran after him because it looked like he was going for the underneath of my shed. I jumped on him. His head was right next to my head and he had his mouth all agape... I thought my nose was toast. Nothing happened, except for my heart hurting from the jolt of adrenaline. So, I have not wanted to recreate that. And I don't use leashes since I had a 5 foot iguana do the crocodile death roll in one and almost kill itself. I will let em free roam in the house and call it good.


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 9, 2011)

CrankbaitJedi said:


> I have had only one experience taking a big lizard outside and because of it... I am very wary to do it again. I had a huge Blackthroat monitor, 5.5 foot and more than 25 lbs. He was just a log of a lizard in his cage. I figured it would be cool to take him out and let him walk around. I figured he would be his regular cool self and meander around. Uh uh. This monster took off on a sprint as soon as his feet touched the grass. It was amazing how quickly this thing moved. I paniced. I ran after him because it looked like he was going for the underneath of my shed. I jumped on him. His head was right next to my head and he had his mouth all agape... I thought my nose was toast. Nothing happened, except for my heart hurting from the jolt of adrenaline. So, I have not wanted to recreate that. And I don't use leashes since I had a 5 foot iguana do the crocodile death roll in one and almost kill itself. I will let em free roam in the house and call it good.



Very descriptive story, much appreciated for the belly laugh!


...Jefroka


----------



## tora (Jul 9, 2011)

How did it almost kill itself from a leash? >_>
Mine rolls at first when I put the leash on her, but I don't see how it would do much harm if any..


----------



## reptastic (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldnt trust leaving my tegus outside, so i just take them outside almost daily for sunlight, they usually get about 30 mins to a hour outside at least five days a week, i dont do leashes unless im venturing away from the house, lol definately wouldnt want a 4'+ tegu chasing someones kids through the park tryna get their ice cream


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 300 Gal Rubbermaid Tub. When my Tegu was a baby I put the tub on a slight incline and put a bit of water in it. This made a 3~4" deep pool at one end tapering off to a 'beach' less than half way across and land at the upper end. I added a large brick with a piece of slate leaning on it as a hide. I was careful to place it somewhere that got some sun, but the side wall as well as the hide provided shelter from the sun.

I used this set up to give my baby Tegu outside time an hour or two at a time, 1~3 times a week for several weeks... it went well, I'd defintely do it again (if I got another baby Tegu)...


Currently in the summer my Tegu lives on a 6' x 12' deck/balcony. I put linoleum flooring on the floor to prevent waste from falling on the deck below. I put his 4' x 2' x 2' enclosure with ample mulch out on the deck with the door open. This gives him a place to burrow and sleep. There are half a dozen or so towels that he drags around and 'plays' with. Then there are several other large objects (chair, rubbermaid tote, etc) that he climbs in/on/over/etc.

Most days here are well below the desired humidity levels. I simply keep his mulch moistened and a large tub (15'ish gal) as a pool.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 9, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I wouldnt trust leaving my tegus outside, so i just take them outside almost daily for sunlight, they usually get about 30 mins to a hour outside at least five days a week, i dont do leashes unless im venturing away from the house, lol definately wouldnt want a 4'+ tegu chasing someones kids through the park tryna get their ice cream



That would be a sight


----------

